# Breeders or Vizsla Rescues in the NW



## D’tails (Nov 25, 2017)

I live in Oregon and would like to continue my research and search on the Vizsla breed by visiting rescues and breeders of Vizslas in the NW. We live in Eugene Oregon and I have recently contacted a breeder in the area. Can you provide me with breaders or rescues in the NW that I can research and contact? 

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

If you are open to out of state breeders I can vouch for a breeder in Illinois. I got my 2 year old from them...he is amazing. I live in Keizer Oregon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is the link to breeder referrals by state.
http://www.vcaweb.org/breed/breed_referral.shtml
And one to vizsla rescues by state.
http://www.vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml


----------



## D’tails (Nov 25, 2017)

Betty -Thank you for the response. Did you get your two year old as a puppy? Did you go to Illinois to pick up yourself? Have you met very many Vizsla owners on Oregon? Can you send me a PM and tell me about your experience with your Vizsla? What did you not expect or prepare for? How hold and what size? 

Tim


----------



## D’tails (Nov 25, 2017)

texasred said:


> Here is the link to breeder referrals by state.
> http://www.vcaweb.org/breed/breed_referral.shtml
> And one to vizsla rescues by state.
> http://www.vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml


Thank you for the websites. I have stumbled onto them over my last several months of searching. I appreciate the resources. 

Tim


----------



## NW17 (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m in Oregon and contacted the Puget Sound Vizsla Club for referrals. Between the breeders I contacted and our regional rescue group, I narrowed down who I wanted to adopt a puppy from. Don’t make the mistake I did and put a deposit down before doing all of your research on the breeder.


----------



## D’tails (Nov 25, 2017)

NW17 said:


> I’m in Oregon and contacted the Puget Sound Vizsla Club for referrals. Between the breeders I contacted and our regional rescue group, I narrowed down who I wanted to adopt a puppy from. Don’t make the mistake I did and put a deposit down before doing all of your research on the breeder.



Thank you. When people say to research the breeder how what you recommend that? What does that look like? What would you ask and what is disrespectful? 

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

D’tails said:


> Thank you. When people say to research the breeder how what you recommend that? What does that look like? What would you ask and what is disrespectful?
> 
> Thank you for the advice.


Hello D'tails,

Welcome to the forum.

Typical questions to ask a breeder would be:

1. Sire and dam's akc registered names. Then you can verify the pedigree at vizsladatabase.com
2. Health tests results (CHIC # if there is one). Verify such results at ofa.org by searching the site using registered names. At a minimum, the breeder should be testing for hips, elbows and thyroid. Some breeders test for eyes, cardio (qualifies for CHIC #). Other tests can be done as well.
3. Longevity of the breeders line. Ask for current and past previous puppy owners/buyers as references. If possible meet them.
4. Conformation, field and other titles, if you are planning to do these events.
5. Schedule a visit to the breeder.
6. Pro forma contract, obligations and responsibilities of the breeder and you the buyer.
7. Price of the puppy.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of the not so good breeders have gotten savy over the years. They try very hard to look, and sound like the good ones over the phone, and online.
Red flags
If they will ship puppies without ever meeting you
If they are breeding for pet only homes. Because they supposedly love the breed. 
If they let their pups leave at 6 weeks.
If they don't tell you how the pups are socialized, before coming to you.
If you can pick any pup by a online picture, and send a deposit. 
If they don't go over the questionnaire you filled out. 
They should have knowledge of any dog in their dogs bloodlines. And I'm not just talking about titles. 
If their health guarantee is only for days. (Some hereditary problems don't show up, or be OFA'd until 2 years old)
No one in the vizsla community knows them, or their dogs.
Are they do know them, but would rather not answer questions about them.
One of the last ones. If they talk bad about every other breeder. Some do this in order to make themselves look better than they acutaly are.
Either they are kennel blind, or it's to drive you away from talking to other breeders. 

There are exceptions to just about every rule. And it only takes one or two breedings, to go from producing wonderful puppies, to problems in a bloodline. It's very tough for someone new to the breed. Either you go through a breeder referral, or get a good mentor to help you. 
http://speakingforspot.com/blog/201...ain-you-are-working-with-a-reputable-breeder/


----------

